# What is the age of forum members?



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm interested in a little sociology of TC. I've been a reader for some years and only recently a more active poster. my assumption is that this forum is skewed towards the more senior generations, in the style of communication, the recording recommendations, and music tastes. But I might be wrong! Not much hangs on this, apart from curiosity. However, it provides some contextual information with which to offset stuff like recording recommendations and reports on favourite composers etc.

I've decided to make a private poll, so no one feels like they are making information public. Cheers for your participation! I take it this could be interesting for others too.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I’m in the age bracket of which I have selected.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

See community forum for same topic.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It's an interesting phenomenon, those who are ardent classical listeners. We tend to be male, and believe it or not, lean slightly to the right overall. The number of classical listeners who are gay is significantly higher than the general population. We tend to be educated better than them, too. Most classical listeners are also better traveled, read more, and tend to enjoy old movies. There have been several studies done on this subject. Now I need to find one done by a student at the University of Wyoming several years ago.


----------



## caracalla (Feb 19, 2020)

Once upon a time I could have hit the 10-19 button. What is an 'ardent' classical listener btw?


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Small public service announcement: THIS POLL WILL ONLY BE REPRESENTATIVE IF EVERYONE WHO LOOKS AT IT VOTES! Don't be ashamed of your age, what ever it is.

Please excuse the yelling :tiphat:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm 28 ....................


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

violadude said:


> I'm 28 ....................


Did you perchance happen to regsiter that in the poll?!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

violadude said:


> I'm 28 ....................


Damn young folk, flaunting their limitless libido and full heads of hair...

(I know, I know. I can just _feel_ it! )


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Woohoo, go sextigenarians! We're winning!


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> Damn young folk, flaunting their limitless libido and full heads of hair...
> 
> (I know, I know. I can just _feel_ it! )


Does the third movement of Beethoven's 15th quartet sound just a sweet as when you were 22? If so, I'm not too concerned about getting older hair and everything be damned.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm 25 & 1/8 .


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I can’t count that high! :lol:


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Any advance on 86?


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Dorsetmike said:


> Any advance on 86?


Do add to the pole


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

In some cases, the age of a given participant seems to vary post by post. (And by this observation I am not implying that anyone is lying about or intentionally falsifying his or her age.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm of the age and occupation where pedantry begins to tae a firmer hold. Conqequently, if the poll asks "How Old Are TC Posters?"...I can't tell you until the poll has been done by every member!

But I did click the right option for me - 61.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I’m curious to know why the 70-79 option is in italics! Are we being singled out for special attention?:lol:


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> I'm curious to know why the 70-79 option is in italics! Are we being singled out for special attention?:lol:


The italics are member specific.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2020)

Barbebleu said:


> I'm curious to know why the 70-79 option is in italics! Are we being singled out for special attention?:lol:


Ooops! What a giveaway!


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

surprising to see that 40-49ers drop gap...

must have something to do with our formative years being the worst ones for classical music back then.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> Ooops! What a giveaway!


That ship sailed a while ago. I've revealed my advancing years on many posts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2020)

Barbebleu said:


> That ship sailed a while ago. I've revealed my advancing years on many posts.


I've probably mentioned my age too, but it's a mark of its _relative _unimportance that I've not really paid attention to what people might have let slip.

I stress 'relative' unimportance because over time, one does get to know members' approximate ages, and it might well account for particular tastes, knowledge and knowledge gaps - though we can always be surprised at times. Similarly with gender, nationality, ethnic origin...


----------



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

I just turned 15 about a month ago, and I joined TC in January. At school, I can’t seem to find people who have the passion of music and talking about it as much as I do, so Talk Classical has been a great opportunity for that.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

^^^ I am pretty sure that I was in college before I had any friends who liked classical music, and even then it was only a few. One friend in college introduced me to film music, which I had not really thought about before that. (Given how much money I have spent on film music CDs, I am not sure that I will ever forgive him.)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Zhdanov said:


> surprising to see that 40-49ers drop gap...
> 
> must have something to do with our formative years being the worst ones for classical music back then.


Yeah, the number of members in the 40-49 band does seem smaller than I would expect. I would still argue that classical music was more popular during our formative years than it is now though.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Just realized I'm almost coming up on my decade as a member here, though I'll go in periods of months at a time, up to a year without posting. But it's always comfortable to come back . Alas this means I moved up from the 20-29 age bracket all the way to the 30-39.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

^^^ always better than the only alternative


----------



## Music Snob (Nov 14, 2018)

In music years I’d be about 175


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

mahlernerd said:


> I just turned 15 about a month ago, and I joined TC in January. At school, I can't seem to find people who have the passion of music and talking about it as much as I do, so Talk Classical has been a great opportunity for that.


I had the same problem 40+ years ago. The only person in my high school with any interest in music was the chairman of the English Department. Fortunately, there was an excellent record store in my town, with staff and clientele who knew their music. Such places are largely gone, but you're lucky that the Internet exists. It certainly didn't when I was in high school, when a TI calculator was a big deal.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Zhdanov said:


> surprising to see that 40-49ers drop gap...
> 
> must have something to do with our formative years being the worst ones for classical music back then.


Or perhaps people in that age group are busy making a living and raising kids, and don't have time for TC. I certainly spent less time online when I was in my 40's.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

mahlernerd said:


> I just turned 15 about a month ago, and I joined TC in January. _At school, I can't seem to find people who have the passion of music and talking about it as much as I do_, so Talk Classical has been a great opportunity for that.


Hope you've still got it when we're all dead. Assuming it doesn't contravene the Terms of Service rules I would load as much as this thread into a personal folder so it will serve as a kind of cyber time capsule.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Most I’m willing to put out publicly is “of college age.”


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

^^^ so over the age of 5. Got it.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

JAS said:


> ^^^ so over the age of 5. Got it.


I fall towards the upper extreme end of poll option 1 And yes, I came here because I don't know anyone else who shares my obsessive passion for great music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Most I'm willing to put out publicly is "of college age."


I'm of college age too, though I suppose some colleges could be older.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

mahlernerd said:


> I just turned 15 about a month ago, and I joined TC in January. At school, I can't seem to find people who have the passion of music and talking about it as much as I do, so Talk Classical has been a great opportunity for that.


I developed a passion for classical music about that age. I do remember being laughed at by having a classical record in my hand at school. I just thought the guys laughing were uneducated morons! Help priggish! :lol:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I’m old enough that when my wife and I watched a 1988 movie last night where the characters went to a record or video store, played music on a cassette player and made calls from a phone booth, we felt right at home.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm encouraged by the fact that at least two people over 80 know how to use a computer. The people I know personally don't.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

starthrower said:


> I'm encouraged by the fact that at least two people over 80 know how to use a computer. The people I know personally don't.


My dear old mum learned at 94


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

DaveM said:


> I'm old enough that when my wife and I watched a 1988 movie last night where the characters went to a record or video store, played music on a cassette player and made calls from a phone booth, we felt right at home.


It's when they play 78s and you feel at home that you are old! :lol:


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

DaveM said:


> I'm old enough that when my wife and I watched a 1988 movie last night where the characters went to a record or video store, played music on a cassette player and made calls from a phone booth, we felt right at home.


I was watching an old movie some time ago, and the protagonist was standing on a ladder in a library when the phone rang off camera. He climbed down from the ladder and went to answer the phone. I bet many people today would have no idea what was going on at that point.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

DavidA said:


> It's when they play 78s and you feel at home that you are old! :lol:


Or wax cylinders.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Be 60 in just under four weeks. Very daunting


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2020)

Judith said:


> Be 60 in just under four weeks. Very daunting


Don't be daunted! It's the new 40 don't you know :lol:



> Is 60 really the new 40? In many ways yes, but if given a choice, for me, I'm thinking of embracing the sixties with open arms and I'm excited to make it the best decade of my life.


https://www.huffpost.com/entry/is-sixty-the-new-forty_b_8531980


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Option 1 for me


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Damn young folk, flaunting their limitless libido and full heads of hair...
> 
> (I know, I know. I can just _feel_ it! )


Well, the fact that I've been on this forum on and off since I was 19 makes me feel a little older


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

RogerWaters said:


> Did you perchance happen to regsiter that in the poll?!


Yes, sir (or maam, if perchance Roger is not your real name).


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

mahlernerd said:


> I just turned 15 about a month ago, and I joined TC in January. At school, I can't seem to find people who have the passion of music and talking about it as much as I do, so Talk Classical has been a great opportunity for that.


Glad to have you with us.

Never having known a world before YouTube, you can't know how fortunate you are to have the entire history of classical music available to you in an instant... _for free_.


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

ribonucleic said:


> Glad to have you with us.
> 
> Never having known a world before YouTube, you can't know how fortunate you are to have the entire history of classical music available to you in an instant... _for free_.


I think this young fellow is rather unfortunate. He/she will never experience the joy of wandering in a record store, eagerly anticipating a new release, and the solemn ritual of listening to a LP/CD in a single session, with some wine and incense burning.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

UniversalTuringMachine said:


> I think this young fellow is rather unfortunate. He/she will never experience the joy of wandering in a record store, eagerly anticipating a new release, and the solemn ritual of listening to a LP/CD in a single session, with some wine and incense burning.


I remember back in college, if I wanted to hear something that wasn't in the music library at the school, I'd have to scan the playlists of the local classical stations. One night an obscure piece was coming on at 7. When I was about to drive in at 6:55 to get my stereo on, I noticed a friend of mine had popped in. Well, I could always see my friend, but I'd probably never hear this piece again, so I drove around an extra 20 minutes and listened in my car. I don't miss those days.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

The only thing I miss is the excitement that I used to feel when buying a new vinyl album and the desire to get home and play it. Music is so easily available now and it doesn’t feel the same. Oh, the other thing that you never ever get back is the thrill of hearing something through headphones for the first time. Once heard that magical experience is gone because your ears instantly adjust. Sad really!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

^^And having to return it because it was warped? :lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> ^^And having to return it because it was warped? :lol:


Yup! I was so glad when the CD was invented. No more warped or noisy vinyl to deal with. And dubbing everything onto cassette to save the life of the record.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Itullian said:


> ^^And having to return it because it was warped? :lol:


Been there, done that. And the sinking feeling when your friend spills Coca Cola on it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

violadude said:


> Well, the fact that I've been on this forum on and off since I was 19 makes me feel a little older


You don't look a day older. I'd try to kick that thumb-sucking habit, though.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Yup! I was so glad when the CD was invented. No more warped or noisy vinyl to deal with. And dubbing everything onto cassette to save the life of the record.


Agreed. I have never looked back.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

i had an uncle who used to dub his records on to reel to reel!!!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> i had an uncle who used to dub his records on to reel to reel!!!


I'd probably have done that if I was 10-15 years older. They look a lot cooler than cassette decks.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I'd probably have done that if I was 10-15 years older. They look a lot cooler than cassette decks.


They held a lot more time and didn't screw up as much.
And were supposed to have better sound.
Not good in the car though.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am older then Justin Bieber and younger then Neil Diamond.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> I am older then Justin Bieber and younger then Neil Diamond.


you posted you were 12 born Feb 29th.......


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I’m 46. Young enough to state my age, old enough to where I’m too lazy to register.


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

I am young enough to still enjoy carnal pleasures, but old enough to not to worry about it, and not old enough to worry about it all over again.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


> you posted you were 12 born Feb 29th.......


I said; born on Feb 29th, you made the 12 :lol:


----------



## mark6144 (Apr 6, 2019)

JAS said:


> I was watching an old movie some time ago, and the protagonist was standing on a ladder in a library when the phone rang off camera. He climbed down from the ladder and went to answer the phone. I bet many people today would have no idea what was going on at that point.


I don't get it. He must have just forgotten to put it in his pocket. Annoying when that happens!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

In a few days I'll be joining the three others so far in the next-to-the-bottom category. Never thought I'd make it!


----------



## Drengr (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm 19, but perhaps I still don't count as part of TC's demography, since I created my account today


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> In a few days I'll be joining the three others so far in the next-to-the-bottom category. Never thought I'd make it!


You'd never guess from your posts. I had you as much younger.


----------



## BobBrines (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes, I copied all of my vinyl to reel-to-reel on a pair of Akai 360's I acquired in the Orient during the Vietnam unpleasantness. 

I was walking out of a record store on campus with a new copy of the "Four Seasons". A fellow came up to me and excited asked if "they had a new album out?" He was sorely disappointed to find that my record was by Vivaldi and not Frankie Valli.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> You'd never guess from your posts. I had you as much younger.


It must really be strange magic.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> You'd never guess from your posts. I had you as much younger.


Arrested development: I never matured!


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

^^^ If your development gets arrested, where do they keep it? And do they ever let it out again?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

JAS said:


> ^^^ If your development gets arrested, where do they keep it? And do they ever let it out again?


While my development may have been arrested, it is a point of honor with me that I have never yet been successfully prosecuted for a crime!:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Note the word _yet!_ There's still time. :lol:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Not giving away any specifics, but Great-grand-children #s 6, 7, 8 are all on the way!! scheduled arrivals - December [2], March.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Can we get a representative of somone in their 90s? Now that would be impressive!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

RogerWaters said:


> Can we get a representative of somone in their 90s? Now that would be impressive!


Especially if they write 12-tone music because they can't remember where they left their keys.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> Especially if they write 12-tone music because they can't remember where they left their keys.





Woodduck said:


> Does Florida have keys? Do locks have keys? Does Alicia have Keys?


These crack me up. Keep them coming if you have more. I remember you had another really good one, but I can't find it now


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hammeredklavier said:


> These crack me up. Keep them coming if you have more. I remember you had another really good one, but I can't find it now


I've been sailing these rolling seas for over six years, matey. There's plenty o' buried treasure, but I put the map in a bottle and there's no telling where it'll wash ashore. Aaaarrrrrrrr!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2020)

Woodduck said:


> *I've been sailing these rolling seas for over six years*, matey. There's plenty o' buried treasure, but I put the map in a bottle and there's no telling where it'll wash ashore. Aaaarrrrrrrr!


Assuming you're speaking figuratively...you're six? My, that's impressive!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

RogerWaters said:


> Can we get a representative of somone in their 90s? Now that would be impressive!


We have a user who's 94 or 95, Flavius, but he has not posted in a while. Though he tends to take breaks and come back.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Judith said:


> Be 60 in just under four weeks. Very daunting


Just a spring chicken!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm 30. Shocking I know, considering I've already outdeveloped all your tastes and only listen to Wagner.


----------



## Caesura (Apr 5, 2020)

mahlernerd said:


> I just turned 15 about a month ago, and I joined TC in January. At school, I can't seem to find people who have the passion of music and talking about it as much as I do, so Talk Classical has been a great opportunity for that.


I will be turning 16 in less than a month now. The reason that you joined is actually the same one that I joined as well!


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Maybe this has already been asked, but what’s up with the underrepresentation of people in their thirties and forties? A lost generation?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Waldesnacht said:


> Maybe this has already been asked, but what's up with the underrepresentation of people in their thirties and forties? A lost generation?


It likely has to do with raising a family.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

But who’s got time for that in this day and age between all the spamming and trolling?


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

seeing these ages, full with people from the Baby Boomers generation, now it is very clear the reason of the low level of most of the posts seen here. With very rude, shallow discussions, where each thread becomes a party of personal attacks, due to people with too much free time in their hands, and lacking any manners. The same baby boomers generation who broke economy, who rudely love to yell and humiliate humble workers in general services by also yelling at them "I want to talk to the manager!!", and insist on annoying the hell out of who want to do something useful for the world.


----------



## 1996D (Dec 18, 2018)

aioriacont said:


> seeing these ages, full with people from the Baby Boomers generation, now it is very clear the reason of the low level of most of the posts seen here. With very rude, shallow discussions, where each thread becomes a party of personal attacks, due to people with too much free time in their hands, and lacking any manners. The same baby boomers generation who broke economy, who rudely love to yell and humiliate humble workers in general services by also yelling at them "I want to talk to the manager!!", and insist on annoying the hell out of who want to do something useful for the world.


Boomers do seem to have a certain overconfidence and arrogance about them.






Just recently this old man thought he could take on a muscled fighter with cauliflower ears. These types of interactions happen quite often because of their overconfidence.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

As of today, July 25th, 2020, I am 19 964 days old.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Making judgements based on group identity instead of on an individual basis is just lazy processing. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> Making judgements based on group identity instead of on an individual basis is just lazy processing. :tiphat:


I call this Commodore 64 processing!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2020)

caracalla said:


> Once upon a time I could have hit the 10-19 button. What is an 'ardent' classical listener btw?


Please consult a dictionary for the answer.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

aioriacont said:


> seeing these ages, full with people from the Baby Boomers generation, now it is very clear the reason of the low level of most of the posts seen here. With very rude, shallow discussions, where each thread becomes a party of personal attacks, due to people with too much free time in their hands, and lacking any manners. The same baby boomers generation who broke economy, who rudely love to yell and humiliate humble workers in general services by also yelling at them "I want to talk to the manager!!", and insist on annoying the hell out of who want to do something useful for the world.


And you call this polite?


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> And you call this polite?


I call that "truth".
And it is also much more polite than the low level mannerisms I see here (especially from said generation)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

aioriacont said:


> I call that "truth".
> And it is also much more polite than the low level mannerisms I see here (especially from said generation)


I rest my case.....................


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

aioriacont said:


> I call that "truth".
> And it is also much more polite than the low level mannerisms I see here (especially from said generation)


I see you're doubling down on your lazy ways.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> We have a user who's 94 or 95, Flavius, but he has not posted in a while. Though he tends to take breaks and come back.


Thanks you remembered this great man.

(I'm 47 yo pianist, 43 yo collector and 53 yo lover). :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

aioriacont said:


> seeing these ages, full with people from the Baby Boomers generation, now it is very clear the reason of the low level of most of the posts seen here. With very rude, shallow discussions, where each thread becomes a party of personal attacks, due to people with too much free time in their hands, and lacking any manners. The same baby boomers generation who broke economy, who rudely love to yell and humiliate humble workers in general services by also yelling at them "I want to talk to the manager!!", and insist on annoying the hell out of who want to do something useful for the world.


That's a huge chip you've got there on your shoulder. I wonder what experience caused it? Anyway, here we have the same insult you hurled at me in another thread earlier. You seem to have the view that people of a certain age are all the same in seeking to humiliate service providers but now you are blaming them for wrecking the economy, too. If anything you yourself seem best to exemplify the behaviour you deplore in baby boomers. Your reference to people (you mean younger people, I think) who want to do some good in the world and see them as blocked by every baby boomer! I know what I have done with my life ... I wonder what you've done but your style here kind of answers that for me.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

aioriacont said:


> I call that "truth".
> And it is also much more polite than the low level mannerisms I see here (especially from said generation)


Here's another low level mannerism for you: take your baggage somewhere else.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I guess it was only a matter of time before this debate surfaced on TC...


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Boomers just took the opportunities presented to them. Who would not have? At least that generation tends to be both courteous and responsive to courtesy, certainly more so than the generations following them (including mine).


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It seems worse than astrology to suggest that an entire generation all have the same qualities and the same lives.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> It seems worse than astrology to suggest that an entire generation all have the same qualities and the same lives.


I am more inclined to blame human nature, and the perverting tendency of power, no matter who is in charge.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Why is this thread not in the Community Forum (where I'll never see it again)?


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

Barbebleu said:


> The only thing I miss is the excitement that I used to feel when buying a new vinyl album and the desire to get home and play it. Music is so easily available now and it doesn't feel the same. Oh, the other thing that you never ever get back is the thrill of hearing something through headphones for the first time. Once heard that magical experience is gone because your ears instantly adjust. Sad really!


Yes, but imagine how our forebears felt pre-Victrola, settling themselves down in their seats in a concert hall, knowing that the upcoming performance they were about to hear would likely be their first and last time to hear the works offered and thus all the more to be treasured.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

RogerWaters said:


> Do add to the pole


Oh. Are we adding a pole to the poll?


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

pianozach said:


> Oh. Are we adding a pole to the poll?


A Festivus Pole, feats of strength!


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

aioriacont said:


> seeing these ages, full with people from the Baby Boomers generation, now it is very clear the reason of the low level of most of the posts seen here. With very rude, shallow discussions, where each thread becomes a party of personal attacks, due to people with too much free time in their hands, and lacking any manners. The same baby boomers generation who broke economy, who rudely love to yell and humiliate humble workers in general services by also yelling at them "I want to talk to the manager!!", and insist on annoying the hell out of who want to do something useful for the world.



View attachment 140653


Lighten-up Francis.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

1996D said:


> Boomers do seem to have a certain overconfidence and arrogance about them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike Perry may not be one of the best fighters in the UFC but even the worst UFC fighter knocks out 99.99% of non-UFC fighters.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Couchie said:


> I'm 30.


Yeah. I belong in a different age group since the last time I voted. My father, who is 35 years older than me, was born exactly 2 centuries after the year a certain very famous composer was born, and I was born exactly 2 centuries after the year that composer died.



Couchie said:


> Shocking I know, considering I've already outdeveloped all your tastes and only listen to Wagner.


I know, it's also shocking how dynamic this forum is: https://www.talkclassical.com/66943-what-age-forum-members-6.html#post1887727


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I’m a baby-boomer and I don’t have an arrogant bone in my body you useless oiks! :lol:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

hammeredklavier said:


> Yeah. I belong in a different age group since the last time I voted. My father, who is 35 years older than me, was born exactly 2 centuries after the year a certain very famous composer was born, and I was born exactly 2 centuries after the year that composer died...


So your father was born in 1956. You were born in 1991 and you are 30.  Mozart's BD is about the only very famous composer's that works (using Bach's BD would have your father born in 1885) and makes you old enough to have voted (Beethoven's BD would make you 16).


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm 26 (added).


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm 672.................months old.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

chu42 said:


> Mike Perry may not be one of the best fighters in the UFC but even the worst UFC fighter knocks out 99.99% of non-UFC fighters.


I remember videos where people thought they could take on NBA washouts, and it turns out, shockingly enough, that being one of the worst players in the NBA makes you better at basketball than 99.999% of the entire population of the country.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

fbjim said:


> I remember videos where people thought they could take on NBA washouts, and it turns out, shockingly enough, that being one of the worst players in the NBA makes you better at basketball than 99.999% of the entire population of the country.


I remember when an old ref challenged the retired Charles Barkley to a foot race. Sir Charles won running backward.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I was 16 when I joined but I'm getting older. I'll be 25 this summer. Of course I've been into classical music since I was a toddler (to the extent that someone can be "into" it at that age)--it was the first genre of music I was interested in. I went to my first concert when I was five. I got to used to being one of the youngest people audience. I'm glad to see this forum is more diverse in age than the symphony hall. 

The only forum I'm on that skews quite a bit older is a vinyl forum in which case most of the members are at least twenty years older than me. I was the only person under 30 to respond to an age poll there.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

If you want old, I'm on a vintage bicycles forum. I'm 32 and I think everyone else in there is over 50.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

DaveM said:


> So your father was born in 1956. You were born in 1991 and you are 30.  Mozart's BD is about the only very famous composer's that works (using Bach's BD would have your father born in 1885) and makes you old enough to have voted (Beethoven's BD would make you 16).


The composer in question would have to die at 35.


----------

